# Factory Update: EOS-1D C: Firmware Version 1.4.1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2018)

```
]Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p align="left">Firmware Version 1.4.1 incorporates the following improvements and fixes:</p>
<ol>
<li>Changes the maximum number of “Release cycles” displayed from 1,000,000 cycles to 9,999,000 cycles. This value can be checked under the “Camera system information” menu.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which a synchronization failure may occur during multiple flash shooting.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which Error 80 occurs depending on the shutter release timing.</li>
</ol>
<p align="left">Firmware Version 1.4.1 includes all improvements and fixes provided in previous firmware versions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Support</strong></p>
<div>
<p align="left">Canon USA will perform this Firmware Update on the EOS-1D C Cinema EOS Camera free of charge. Shipping and handling charges may apply. Please contact the Canon Customer Support Center for details.</p>
<p align="left">This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p align="left"><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/registration">Please register the EOS-1D C.</a> By registering, we will be able to notify you via email when future Firmware Updates become available for download. If you already registered, please ensure you are opted-in to receive the notification.</p>

<p>Thank you,

Customer Support Operations

Canon U.S.A., Inc.

<strong> </strong>

<strong>Contact Information for Inquiries </strong></p>
<table border="0" width="44%" cellpadding="3">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td colspan="2">Canon Customer Support Center</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="11%">Phone:</td>
<td width="89%">1-855-CINE-EOS (toll free)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td></td>
<td>1-855-246-3367</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>TDD:</td>
<td>1-866-251-3752</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Email:</td>
<td><a href="mailto:[email protected]" data-cke-saved-href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2">For additional support options: <a title="" href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/product-advisories/detail/Factory%20Update%20EOS-1D%20C%20%20%201.4.1/!ut/p/z1/jZFbU4MwEIX_SnzgsWQpFItvENoBBZmKVcyLk9ZwcShh0lim_nrj5cUbum-78-3Zc2YxxQWmHTs0FVON6Fir-zvq3qeraB7FBJLs-iIAfxFkue2GNhAb374B8Ev5gOl_9kcAOi5__tcBnWAqU5JWmPZM1ZOmKwUulmyrhDyidf_AFEeLLJ9YISIIIct0TEvboqPCDnwF4Mo7Bd8N3ci7DCBezb4BN4GjAS8k9nT56v4DGA9XtWLz_ge_29hznULykksuzSepx7VS_f7MAAOGYTArIaqWm1uxM-CnlVrsFS4-k7jfrYvnpMzjx1l7SPyTF0gUj14!/www.usa.canon.com/support" target="">www.usa.canon.com/support</a></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2018)

Where it can be downloaded? 
I'm from Russia and can't find any link. 

_upd_
I made this!


----------

